# Supply, Print & Tag Services



## AHCO Trading (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi, I have the designs and the sales side of the business plan all sorted. I now need to figure out if there is ONE supplier that can manufacture the t-shirts, Manufacture the garment labels and swing tags, print the designs and pack. Is this too much to ask from one supplier or will I need to go to multiple suppliers? Initial quantity is only 500 units. Thanks in advance for your advice!!!


----------

